# Распространенный шейный и грудной остеохондроз. Протрузии, экструзии



## ktc (5 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Беспокоит шея, меньше грудной отдел. Мне почти 33, вес 95 кг. 3 года назад был у врача с болями в шее. Сделали ренген, обнаружили нестабильность и остеохондроз. Делал изометрические упражнения. Сейчас начал беспокоить и грудной отдел. Решил сделать мрт, по заключению: Признаки остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника, протрузии дисков, Хрящевые узлы тел позвонков.Сколиоз. И по шее: признаки распространенного шейного отдела позвоночника, осложненного протрузиями и экструзией дисков. Есть проблемы с поясницей (ретростилез 1 ст., протрузии, нестабильность L5 S1) уже создавал тему по этому поводу - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25248/ и сейчас лечусь эффект есть. У меня вопросы:
1.Как быть с шеей и грудным отделом, насколько все страшно или просто стоит смириться и ждать пока начнутся хронические боли, как в пояснице?
2.И у меня плоскостопие 3 степени, оно будет усугублять ситуацию со всеми отделами?
Спасибо за ответы!

Снимки прилагаю


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте. Совет дам один найдите хорошего мануального терапевта практикующего мягкие методики мануальной терапии. + желательно чтоб он назначил физиотерапию . В прошлой теме Вам уже отвечали доктора как лечиться


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - и правильное поведение
> - и правильная гимнастика
> - и правильная мануальная терапия
> - и правильное воздействие по устранению "местного воспаления" (физиотерапия, УВТ!, блокады)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (6 Май 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> 1.Как быть с шеей и грудным отделом, насколько все страшно или просто стоит смириться и ждать пока начнутся хронические боли, как в пояснице?


В идеале: Отработать правильную осанку, ЛФК, массаж 1 раз в квртал, мануальная терапия 1-2 раза в год, санаторий 1 раз в год - и все будет ОК.


ktc написал(а):


> 2.И у меня плоскостопие 3 степени, оно будет усугублять ситуацию со всеми отделами?


Да.


----------



## ktc (6 Май 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> В идеале: Отработать правильную осанку, ЛФК, массаж 1 раз в квртал, мануальная терапия 1-2 раза в год, санаторий 1 раз в год - и все будет ОК.
> 
> Да.


Cпасибо, за ответ!А выход по плоскостопию только стельки? И массаж 1 раз в квартал (сколько сеансов)?

B скажите Леонид Михайлович, можно на турнике подтягиваться (без рывков и немного раз) с таким позвоночником?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2016)

Можно и операцию при плоскостопии, шарик туда кладут.


----------



## ktc (6 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно и операцию при плоскостопии, шарик туда кладут.


Не слышал еще такого. Надо изучить). А по грудному отделе и шее, рекомендации как вы писали для поясницы?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (6 Май 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> И массаж 1 раз в квартал (сколько сеансов)?


Стандарт - 10.


ktc написал(а):


> B скажите Леонид Михайлович, можно на турнике подтягиваться (без рывков и немного раз) с таким позвоночником?


Можно. Вы не инвалид.


----------



## Галина Каримова (7 Май 2016)

ktc Здравствуйте, Галина Мазгаровна. Будьте добры, подскажите пожалуйста по теме. Спасибо!
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25480/

Здравствуйте, Александр




ktc написал(а):


> 1.Как быть с шеей и грудным отделом, насколько все страшно или просто стоит смириться и ждать пока начнутся хронические боли, как в пояснице?


Я бы не рекомендовала пассивно ждать ухудшение состояния. В Вашем случае нужно или самостоятельно активно заниматься укреплением мышечного корсета позвоночника, или выполнить процедуру склерозирования поврежденных межпозвонковых дисков



ktc написал(а):


> 2.И у меня плоскостопие 3 степени, оно будет усугублять ситуацию со всеми отделами?


Напрямую не будет, но нужно понимать, что в организме все процессы взаимосвязанные и часто различные заболевания являются звеньями одной цепи

С уважением, Галина


----------



## ktc (7 Май 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> ktc Здравствуйте, Галина Мазгаровна. Будьте добры, подскажите пожалуйста по теме. Спасибо!
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25480/
> 
> Здравствуйте, Александр
> ...


Спасибо за ответ!!!Заниматься укреплением мышечного корсета - это лфк(каждый день) и плавание???


----------



## La murr (8 Май 2016)

ktc написал(а):


> Заниматься укреплением мышечного корсета - это лфк(каждый день) и плавание?


Как вариант - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5142/


----------

